# Love Or Romance Addiction?



## midlifecry (Feb 19, 2013)

Recently became aware of this addiction.
Anybody going through this?
Its been six months since the guy i was attached to closed doors on me, and I still miss him or the feeling I had when I was in touch with him. We were so called friends for only about 10 months. Despite that, I feel very down after6+ months of not being in touch with him. Hurts that he shut doors bcos of my clinginess.
Wondering if anybody else went thru this. If so, how did you come out of it.
MLC


----------



## Wise Fairy (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi there, 

I hear what you are saying it is somewhat of an addiction like co-dependency. You have to find out why you were so attached to them starting from within yourself.

Usually it stems from your childhood, you have to look at those relationships with parents, friends, brothers sisters, that's when you will find the answers. There is a big piece missing inside of you that you try to fill with your partner.

I am finding this out about myself now and past relationships why they failed. Sometimes it is not us and the other person is genuinely not well. But what is it you were attracted to, and what is it you are missing?

It's not easy letting go and everyone is different there is no time limit. For me it's been 3 months and I still have to push myself everyday.

You need to find your own support network, I actually like being around men I think its because I had so many brothers. So I am increasing my just male friends, I am not ready to date anyone yet or even look so I can still go out and have fun on a friends basis. 

Getting over it mmm... it's just time and distance I guess. 

Hope you feel better


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I found this online... 

40 Questions To Help You Determine If You Are a Love Addict.....Love Addicts Anonymous

The 12 promises they have listed on the site is here >>



> *1.* I have a new sense of freedom because I am letting go of the past.
> 
> *2*. I am hopeful about my future relationships.
> 
> ...


----------

